# MERX WATCH:  November 2008



## The Bread Guy (5 Nov 2008)

Pulling all the MERX watch postings into one thread here to make it easier to track and find - would appreciate comments/discussion be taken to another thread in an environmentally appropriate forum.  Thanks!

Advanced Harpoon Weapon Control System External Training Device V.2


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the development, document, test, and deliver the Advanced Harpoon Weapon Control System V.2 External Training Device (AHW'CS-ETD 2) program including a Block A Harpoon Tactical Employment Course and a Block II Harpoon Weapon System (HWS) Tactical Employment Manual (HAWSTEM) .... The AHWCS-ETD 2 will be designed to allow users to learn, practice, and refine Harpoon engagement procedures and tactical decision-making skills. It will be used with the AHWCS Version 2 and ship's combat system for real-time training exercises. It will be used to train the AHWCS Version 2 operator, Operations Room Officer (ORO), or the entire Antisurface Warfare (ASUW) team in the tactical employment of all CN Harpoon missiles, including Harpoon Block II ....




RFP-CONFERENCE FACILITIES, ACCOMMODATIONS, MEALS AND SUPPORT SERVICES OCT 2009 WINNIPEG MB 


> .... It is the intention of the Department of National Defence (DND) to award a single contract for services for the provision of conference facilities, accommodations, meals, and support services for the Canadian Forces Health Services Group’s Operational Medicine (OPMED) Conference to be held in Winnipeg Manitoba in October 2009. The conference is 2-1/2 days in length (Days 1, 2, and a ½-day for Day 3), and commences with an evening Meet-and-Greet function (Day 0) on the arrival date of up to 650 persons from across Canada ....



.pdfs attached below in case links don't work


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2008)

Small Unmanned Aerial Vehicle System (SUAV) 


> .... On behalf of Departement of National Defence (DND), Small Unmanned Air Vehicle service to Support Canadian troops during training and current operations. Major Project Milestones, Contract Award planned for late January 2009, Initial Operating Capability 120 days after contract award. Major requirements:  90% operational availability, 12 hours on station, ability of the air vehicle to gather and transmit high quality imagery from a distance of 50km ....




DUAL LASER INDICATORS


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the provision of quantity 73 Infrared Zoom Laser Illumination Designators (IZLID).  The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government's intention to award a contract for these goods to M.D. Charlton, Saanichton, British Columbia, the only known Canadian Distributor for the OEM, B.E. Meyers, Redmond, Washington ....




Telephone Surveys for Household Goods Movement


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND), the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) and Public Works and Government Services Canada/Central Removal Service (PWGSC/CRS) form the Interdepartmental Committee (IDC) on Household Goods Removal Services (HGRS) for federal government employees.  All federal government moves within North America are governed by a HGRS contract between the federal government and three contracted national carriers: SIRVA Canada LP, Atlas Van Lines (Canada) Ltd, and United Van Lines (Canada) Ltd. Through a bid process, each carrier receives a specified percentage of business (calculated in dollars) distributed through an equalization process. The current distribution of business is 47%, 29% and 24%, respectively.  In order to ensure a high level of service provided to federal government employees, a survey-based Value Index (VI) model was developed in 2001 to measure the performance of contracted carriers. A Value Index benchmark has been set. Survey results provide the VI score. Re-allocation of the distribution of business is based on how the VI score compares to the VI benchmark .....



.pdfs attached in case links don't work


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2008)

Research on Femtosecond Laser


> .... Femtosecond lasers opened new research fields of interest to a number of research groups around the world. DRDC Valcartier has a high-intensity (TW) femto laser in a portable laboratory. This facility, the T&T, is unique, and despite its complexity, enables us to conduct applied research in the field. DRDC Valcartier is presently involved in research projects on THz, filament formation and propagation and new wavelength generation, all using the femtosecond laser ....


And what's a femtolaser for? This hint, from Annex B—DRDC S&T Programs


> .... New Technology Investment Fund Projects Approved to Start in 2006
> (....)
> *Standoff Spectroscopy Chemical Identification by Femtolaser Terahertz Technique*
> (....)




EOI - Consulting Services – 2 Electronic Warfare (EW) Squadron, CFB Kingston, Ontario


> .... In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes, guidelines and professional association(s) of the Province of Ontario, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Expressions of Interest (EOI) from consulting firms with experience in management, design and construction of building structures, municipal services and site works, to provide professional services for the proposed project, which will be located in Kingston, ON ....



.pdfs attached in case links don't work.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2008)

Consulting for a new building?! Finally! Only 5-6 years after the idea first was put out there.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2008)

Close Area Suppression Weapon System


> .... Solicitation W8476-09BP01/A - PW-$$RA-040-17797 has been cancelled ....



(A bit) more on link - .pdf attached if link doesn't work.

_Edited to add .pdf, edit title of post..._


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2008)

Canadian Forces Radio & Television Satellite Transmission Services


> .... This solicitation is seeking proposals from suppliers interested in providing satellite transmission services to Canadian Forces overseas for the Department of National Defence. Services will be required for a period commencing from April 1, 2009 to March 31, 2010 with an option to extend the term of the Contract by two (2) one (1) year periods under the same terms and conditions" ....




PSTP CALL FOR PROPOSALS (CALL #1)


> ".... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) announced today a call for proposals under the federal government's Public Security Technical Program (PSTP). The Program is administered through DRDC's new Centre for Security Science (CSS). PSTP's mission is "to strengthen Canada's ability to prepare for, prevent, respond to, and recover from high-consequence public safety and security events by employing science & technology (S&T) as a strategic enabler and lead investment for the federal government's public safety and security agenda.
> 
> In this first round for study proposals, the Public Security Technical Program runs simultaneously five calls for studies across five clusters:
> 1.    Biometrics
> ...



.pdfs attached if links don't work.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2008)

Close Area Suppression Weapon System 


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the supply and delivery of a firm quantity of 304 Close Area Suppression Weapons (CASW) (40 mm Automatic Grenade Launcher) complete with Weapon Assembly Group, Ground Mount Assembly Group, Fire Control System (FCS), Thermal Weapon Sight, Ancillary Equipment, various types of ammunition, Logistics Containers, Tactical Containers, Project Management, System Engineering, spares parts, Interim Support, provisioning of spares parts, and Training ....



.pdf attached if link doesn't work


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2008)

CARTRIDGE 7.62 MM BALL 


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to procure the below items to be delivered to Canadian Forces Ammunition Depot in Dundurn (Saskatchewan). Delivery is requested by December 31st, 2008.
> 
> Line 1
> GSIN: N1305
> ...



(A bit) more on link
.pdf attached if link doesn't work.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2008)

Takin' care of the troops' Home Leave Travel needs from AFG


> The Personnel Support Programs (PSP) Division of the Canadian Forces Personnel and Family Support Services (CFPFSS) requires the services of a Travel Agency to perform Home Leave Travel arrangements for our Canadian Forces soldiers deployed on Joint Task Force Afghanistan. If you are interested in providing this service, you can find all details on website www.cfpsa.com. Deadline for submissions will be 28 November 2008 ....




Building an FOB in Aldershot


> .... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to re-grade site, place granular fill, construct structural concrete foundation slabs; supply and install prefabricated structures and fencing; and supply and install electrical power services ....




New CF Navy op areas=need for new detection, protection


> .... The Canadian Navy began its transformation in the 1990's by moving the operational focus of its planning from a Cold War, blue water strategy to littoral operations in cooperation with joint and coalition forces. However, most the capital assets (the frigates, destroyers and support ships) with which it pursues its operational tasks, were developed with the Cold War operational scenario in mind and were outfitted with defensive suites and surveillance systems appropriate to that scenario.  The change of operational venue, which reflects the operational deployment pattern of the Canadian navy for the past decade, is
> bringing our ships into the range of a suite of threats which they were not designed to detect or counter, land based weapons systems.  While ships have been equipped with systems to detect and, to some extent, counter radar guided weapons, littoral operations brings ships into range of the shorter range optically guided
> weapons frequently used on land - systems assisted by laser technology ....




Changing LAV steel wheels at Pet to aluminum


> .... On behalf of the Department of National DEFENCE (DND), Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Petawawa, Petawawa, Ontario to perform wheel upgrades to the light Armoured Vehicle fleet.. There are approximately fifty-one (51) vehicles with eight (8 ) wheels per vehicle. The tires are 325/85R16 XML with run flat mounted on 16" x 9" two (2) piece steel wheels. The steel wheels are to be replaced with 16" x 9" aluminum wheels ....




NBC protective gloves needed


> .... The Department of National DEFENCE has a requirement for the purchase of quantity 25,000 pair of anti-static butyl Chemical Biological Protective lightweight gloves, in various sizes and 25,000 pair of liner for Chemical, Biological Protective Gloves with an option to increase the quantity by an amount of not less than 50% of the original order, and not more than 100%.  Manufacture is to be in accordance with Department of National Defence Manufacturing Data. Delivery is to be to Canadian Forces Supply Bases Montreal and Lancaster Park ....




Gotta test the masks


> .... The Department of National DEFENCE has a requirement to establish a Respiratory Protection Testing Programme. In support of that programme there is a requirement for the purchase of qty 100 Quantitative Fit Testing (QNFT) Respsiratory Protection Test Kits consisting of qty 1 transportable container, qty 1 two person test chamber; qty 2 QNFT testing equipment; qty 1 Laptop (supplied as GSM); qty 1 card printer; qty 2 particle generators; qty 1 consumable kit (less the alcohol); qty 5000 cards for printer; training and user and maintenance manuals; Item 2 - Sufficient sets of consumables for testing for a two year period estimated to be 50,000 tests; and item 3 Initial Cadre Training course. The kits will be used to provide a facility and equipment to test the in-service Masks for fit, and identify any leakage. Delivery is to be to Canadian Forces for the kits is to be to Canadian Forces Bases Montreal and Edmonton as soon as possible; delivery for the kits is to various Canadian Forces Bases in Canada, and shall be on an as and when required basis; training will take place at Canadian Forces Base, Borden at a date to be specified ....




"Embroidered Insignias, Shoulder Strap"


> .... The Department of National DEFENCE has a requirement for a firm quantity of 87,400 pairs of embroidered insignias, shoulder strap. The delivery of the firm quantity is to be made to the Canadian Forces Supply Depots in Edmonton, Alberta and Montreal, Quebec and is requested to be complete by February 15, 2009.  This requirement also includes an option to buy an additional estimated quantity of 87,400 pairs to be exercised for a period of twelve (12) months from the date of contract award ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2008)

Tactical Control Radar Needed


> ....  Currently the Canadian Forces operates two transportable Tactical Control Radars (TCR) as an element of the North American Aerospace Defence Command (NORAD). The TCR systems are past their life expectancy, are no longer supportable and will be replaced by modern equipment.  The Directorate Aerospace Equipment Program Management Radar and Communications Systems (DAEPM R&CS) of the Department of National DEFENCE (DND) has a requirement for the provision of two (2) Tactical Control Radars (TCRs) with an option for one additional TCR ....




Cam strips needed


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for a firm quantity of 60,000 yards of Camouflage Strips, Fabric.
> 
> Item 1, 1080-21-910-2329 Medium Green; James Thompson Co. P/N
> 410200 or equivalent;
> ...




1 Can Air Div Firetrucks


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND), 1 Canadian Air Division Headquarters in Winnipeg, Manitoba has a requirement for the lease of four (4) Aircraft Rescure and Fire Fighting Vehicles to meet international obligations under North American Aerospace Defence Command (NORAD) and North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) taskings. ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Nov 2008)

More on links - .pdfs attached in case links don't work.

BOMB, GENERAL PURPOSE, BLU-111 A/B 


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to procure the following items. Delivery to the Canadian Forces Supply Depot, Dundurn Saskatchewan is requested as follows.
> 
> Products that are equivalent in form, fit, function and quality for items 001 and 002 will be considered for this procrement.
> 
> ...




U of Waterloo to Test Ballistic Glasses


> .... DND has a requirement for independent verification testing and scientific support for ocular protective devices. This Standing Offer will cover optical testing and the provision of ophthalmic expertise in the specialized field of ballistic/ocular protection.  It is proposed to negotiate directly with the University of Waterloo School of Optometry, Waterloo, Ontario for their expert knowledge in the field, years of experience dealing with the unique challenges of MILITARY requirements for ballistic-protective transparent armour and highly specialized laboratory facilities for testing ocular protective devices. ....




To extend the life of the HLVW and install transmission retarders for 83 recovery vehicles


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement to extend the life of the Heavy Logistics Vehicle Wheeled (HLVW) Recovery variants and to install transmission retarders and update certain components of the transmission for a maximum of 83 Recovery vehicles ....




Scenario Developer, Coalition Warrior Interoperability Demonstration (CWID)


> .... The Scenario Developer will indirectly supervise interaction and negotiations with Canadian Forces, OGD and International participants. It calls for effective and firm management of the efforts of the national and international information technology companies (approximately 15 to 20 companies each year) who are presenting their tools for evaluation in CWID. The Scenario Developer must be able to communicate orally and in writing in English. All written deliverables are to be produced in English due to the international scope of the CWID program. ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2008)

More on link - .pdf attached in case link doesn't work.

Software licence for a library of helicopter models


> .... Public Works and Government Services Canada, on behalf of its client Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Valcartier, intends to negotiate with RTDynamics for the supply and delivery at Quebec City of a software user licence for a library of helicopter models.  DRDC needs this software in order to integrate a library of helicopters into simulation environments. RotorLib contains realistic advanced flight dynamics controlled by an intelligent module that allows helicopter states to be maintained and updated. The integration and use of this C++ library is simple and extendable. This allows developers to create new types of helicopters and new manoeuvres. RotorLib also allows the helicopters to be controlled automatically or manually. With this library it is possible to create simulation environments for training purposes.  ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Nov 2008)

Mounties Looking for Cruise Ship Space


> The contract the RCMP had in place for accommodation on board Cruise Ships has come to an end!
> 
> The RCMP still has a need for accommodations on board cruise ships.
> 
> ...




Main chutes for Skyhawks


> ....  To establish a Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) for the provision of main parachute canopies varying in size from 150-210ft2 for use by the Canadian Forces parachute Team The SkyHawks (CFPT) as per Annex "A" attached ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Nov 2008)

More on links - .pdfs attached if links don't work.

Speech Communication in Noisy Environment 


> .... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Toronto has a requirement to develop the advanced signal processing methods for emulating human speech recognition in noisy environments.  The method will seek to address the "cocktail party problem", which is identification and enhancement of a particular voice in the presence of competing voices and other background noises, including machine noise and impulsive sounds. As well, to develop and evaluate a prototype helmet-mounted microphone array for noise reduction, acoustic source localization, and enhanced communication....




Supply and Installation of Pre-engineering Utility Structure, DHTC, Franktown Road, Richmond, Ontario


> .... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #DHTC0809– Supply and Installation of Pre-engineering Utility Structure, DHTC, Franktown Road, Richmond, Ontario.  The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to construct two pre-engineered utility structures. ....




TRAINING SUPPORT "CIBS"


> .... To adequately prepare CF soldiers to succeed in this "full spectrm operations" environment, they must train with the three-block war as a focus Soldiers must have full confidence in their operating procedures and in their leaders when the enemy is mingled with the population they are trying to help .... Training must also enable soldiers to think on their feet and to defuse potentially explosive situations with the right mix of tact, diplomacy and the application of force in order to accomplish complex missions.  The Contractor will be required to provide, on an "as and when required" basis through the issuance of Task Authorizations (TAs), a contingent of civilian "actors" or role-players who represent "Civilians in the Battlefield (CIBs)" in various training exercises at the Canadian Manoeuvre Training Centre in Wainwright, Alberta ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2008)

Looking into another way to spot IEDs?


> .... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) - Suffield has a requirement for a study to determine if it is realistically feasible to detect command wires using the principles of cross-polarized RF signals to cause an excitation in the command wire which is re-radiated and detected at a different frequency, perhaps with a polarization related to the geometry of the wire and ground ....




"Southfield -Civil Construction- DHTC Franktown Road, Richmond Ontario" 


> .... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to expand the existing outdoor training area, including grade elevation change; new chain link fence supply and installation; construction of 2-concrete pads; lifting of two existing structures; granular placement and swales for water diversion in accordance with specification document and schematic of affected areas ....




Spotting "Maritime Anomolies"


> ....An anomalous behaviour is a behaviour that is inconsistent with or deviating from what is usual, normal, or expected, or that is not conforming to rules, laws, or customs. The Canadian Forces (CFs) personnel responsible for the surveillance of Canada's maritime approaches have identified that it would be desirable to be able to detect behaviour anomalies more effectively. In this regard, DEFENCE R&D Canada (DRDC) is currently conducting a number of R&D projects seeking to improve the capabilities of the CFs staff regarding maritime anomaly detection ....




"Development of a UXO Environmental Site Sampling Protocol for Legacy Sites"


> .... The purpose of this request for abbreviated proposals is to select one (1) qualified firm who will then sign an Agreement with DCC to develop an Unexploded Explosive Ordnance (UXO) Environmental Site Sampling Protocol for Legacy Sites. The final deliverable will be a written document that can be used by the Program to:
> 
> •    Provide internal guidance to Program staff on defining requirements of a statistically significant environmental sampling at individual UXO Legacy Sites;
> •    Provide information and guidance to consultants who are bidding on or have a contract for environmental sampling work at UXO Legacy Sites consultants;
> •    Contribute statistically significant results to assist in determining whether energetic contaminants pose an overall environmental risk on Legacy Sites ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2008)

Just how fair is the bidding process for the new Arctic/Offshore Patrol Ships?


> ....Public Works and Government Services Canada requires the services of a Fairness Monitor to monitor a competitive procurement process for the acquisition and In-Service Support (ISS) of Arctic/Offshore Patrol Ships (AOPS) for the Department of National Defence....



.pdf attached if link doesn't work


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2008)

.pdfs attached in case links no longer work

"Provide Communications and Information Systems for Kandahar Airfield"


> ....Provide Communications and Information Systems for Kandahar Airfield (KAF), Afghanistan, Spectrum Management IFB-CO-12709-OPL .... This notification of intent (NOI) to invite bids covers the provision of two Commercial of the Shelf or Military off the Shelf Manpack Radio Direction Finding (RDF) systems and associated training.....




"Provide CIS Support for ISAF Special Operations Command and Control Element (SOCCE)"


> ....Provide CIS Support for ISAF Special Operations Command and Control Element (SOCCE) / Special Operations Forces Task Group Headquarters (SOF TG HQ) - IFB-CO-12723-OPL
> 
> Deadline:        Interested and qualified firms must be nominated to the NC3A by the Canadian Joint Delegation to NATO no later than 04 December, 2008.
> 
> ...




Renting Planes for "military free fall parachute (MFP) and static line parachute (SLP) training, operations or trials"


> ....On behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), to provide air charter services (Part 91 or 135, U.S. FAR: website link http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara/cfr/cfrhtml_00/Title_14/14cfrv2_00.html) for use in military free fall parachute (MFP) and static line parachute (SLP) training, operations or trials. The aircraft shall be principally used by DND at The Canadian Parachute Centre, Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Trenton located in Trenton, Ontario but, other sites may also be utilized from time to time .... The aircraft in this category are for free fall or static line use. All aircraft must have functional deicing capabilities.  The types of aircraft for the four (4) to twenty-two (22) personnel are as follows:
> - CASA 212
> - Cesna
> - Short 360
> ...



_More on links/attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2008)

"Radar and Imaging for the Land/Littoral Environment"


> ....RADAR AND IMAGING FOR THE LAND/LITTORAL ENVIRONMENT (RIFL2E) TECHNOLOGY DEMONSTRATION PROJECT (TDP) .... The RIFL2E TDP will demonstrate the technical feasibility and operational utility of advanced and responsive networked airborne ISR in support of joint commanders in the contexts of Afghanistan counter-insurgency/counter terrorism, disaster relief and Canadian domestic sovereignty (e.g. maritime and Arctic). It will provide the Canadian Forces (CF) with the means to bridge the final technology gaps that exist in providing the right sensor information off the aircraft to the Land and Maritime forces by demonstrating sensor operation integrated with information management and Beyond Line-Of-Sight (BLOS) communications. Implementing satellite communications
> (SatCom) for dissemination of wideband ISR data is one of the key objectives of the RIFL2E TDP....




Holographic Weapon Sights for CANSOFCOM


> .... The Department of National DEFENCE (DND) - Canadian Special Operations Forces Command has a No Substitute requirement for the procurement of the following equipment for delivery to Petawawa, Ontario:
> 
> Holographic Weapon Sights
> Manufacturer: L-3 EOTech
> ...




Install Aircraft Refuelling Point, Gimli, Manitoba, 17 Wing 


> .... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the installation of an aircraft refuelling point at Gimli, Manitoba, 17 Wing ....




Locking Down Manholes @ Borden


> .... The Department of National DEFENCE (DND), Canadian Forces Support Training Group (CFSTG), located at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden in Borden, Ontario requires the supply and delivery of one hundred and two (102) Lockdown manhole security devices of various sizes, and padlocks OR EQUIVALENT....


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2008)

More on CANSOFCOM Order for holographic weapon sights order listed in previous post, courtesy of the _Canadian American Strategic Review_.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2008)

GUIDANCE AND CONTROL OF UNMANNED AERIAL VEHICLES (UAV)


> ....The purpose of this contract is to support DRDC Valcartier by carrying out various tasks in the field of unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) guidance and control. The tasks to be carried out are grouped under different subjects: UAV shipboard recovery, stationary and non-stationary flight of small semi-autonomous aircraft, hardware-in-the-loop (HIL) simulation using an MP2128 autopilot, HIL simulation using a commercial inertial measurement unit (IMU) and a real actuator system, and flight testing of a small quad-rotor aerial vehicle....




"Improvement and Implementation of the ALERT-TDP ATC application in the portable (electro-optic) surveillance system"


> ....In "Portable EO Surveillance System with Auto-Targeting Capabilities" project, we are developing a prototype, multi-function, portable system for long-wave infrared (LWIR) surveillance with auto target cueing capability. As a portable system, this system provides dispersed and dismounted auto targeting capability. It could facilitate surveillance missions of soldiers at observation posts or cue command post on target information as man-operated or unattended system....



More on ALERT-TDP ATC from General Dynamics Canada


> ....The component parts of the program include investments in collection planning, automatic target detection and recognition, use of UAVs to provide the third dimension in reconnaissance operations as well as developing and providing analytical tools to enable junior level commanders to extract timely and critical information. As emphasized in the overall Reconnaissance capability, the goal is to produce “Actionable Intelligence”, in a very responsive manner, conducting the collection, collation and interpretation phases of the intelligence cycle as far forward as possible, and disseminating it to those who can profit from it accurately and quickly....


----------

